# Need help - Glass lid too small



## trevor (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi,

I've got a 36 inch wide tank. I bought a Perfecto glass canopy for it. Unfortunately, the canopy is about 2 mm too short to fit on the rim of the tank.

Any suggestions on how to make it work?

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

trevor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a 36 inch wide tank. I bought a Perfecto glass canopy for it. Unfortunately, the canopy is about 2 mm too short to fit on the rim of the tank.
> 
> ...


Take it back and get one that fits


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Who made your tank? A perfecto lid should fit any of the Big Al's tanks (Aqueon and Marineland), or it's an older one. As was suggested, the best solution is probably another glass lid.

Also what style is it? If it's a hinged one, you can always buy E-channel track from a hardware store and use it instead - the extra thickness of the E-track should make up for the short glass.


----------



## trevor (Nov 20, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Who made your tank? A perfecto lid should fit any of the Big Al's tanks (Aqueon and Marineland), or it's an older one. As was suggested, the best solution is probably another glass lid.
> 
> Also what style is it? If it's a hinged one, you can always buy E-channel track from a hardware store and use it instead - the extra thickness of the E-track should make up for the short glass.


I bought the tank used a few years back. It's a Hagen tank.

What is E-Channel track?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

trevor said:


> I bought the tank used a few years back. It's a Hagen tank.
> 
> What is E-Channel track?


Basically E-Channel track or U-Channel track slip onto the edge of glass, acyrlic, etc, and can be used to attach two pieces together (for a flip-lid made of glass it connects to pieces of glass half the width of the tank so that one side can be folded up, like a door/lid) or extend the glass a bit (with plastic)

It's also used on the back side of some glass lids so people can cut out the slots for their filter, etc, without cutting glass.

here's some ideas of what to look for
http://www.profileplastics.com/profile-plastics-markets.html


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.knapeandvogt.com/2418_and_2420_Plastic_Track_and_Upper_Guides_for_3_~~_4_~~~~__Doors.html?page=details.433

Here's another pic of the E-channels. I think mops.ca used to have them for sale but in black of course.

Or if you know any cabinetry supplies stores, they will mostly carry it.


----------



## trevor (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks. That helps. I'll see if I can find something like that.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> http://www.knapeandvogt.com/2418_and_2420_Plastic_Track_and_Upper_Guides_for_3_~~_4_~~~~__Doors.html?page=details.433
> 
> Here's another pic of the E-channels. I think mops.ca used to have them for sale but in black of course.
> 
> Or if you know any cabinetry supplies stores, they will mostly carry it.


I think most hardware stores carry it as well. It's often used in bathroom cabinets and the like where smaller glass doors are used.


----------

